# BEST Thermal Paste for i7 ?



## erebusting

I was looking at the 
Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007
and
Arctic Silver Ceramique Thermal Compound - OEM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100009
and this
Arctic Silver CMQ-22G The high-density, ceramic-based thermal compound - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100012
I

which one should work better and help keep the cpu cooler?


----------



## PohTayToez

Artic Silver 5.  The only reason to use ceramic-based thermal compound is when there is risk of shorting something out.  That isn't the case with CPUs.


----------



## erebusting

are you sure the ceramic would not perform better? I know ceramic is a great dissapator of heat


----------



## PohTayToez

erebusting said:


> are you sure the ceramic would not perform better? I know ceramic is a great dissapator of heat



I don't know, you tell me:

Artic Silver 5


> Thermal Conductance: >350,000W/m2 °C (0.001 inch layer)



Arctic Silver Ceramique


> Thermal Conductance: >200,000W/m2.°C (0.001 inch layer)


----------



## bomberboysk

Actually, OCZ Freeze, Arctic Cooling MX-2 or Tuniq TX-2 is pretty much the best thermal interface material out there right now:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835154003

Silver is better than ceramique, ceramique is usually used on gpu's where there is a risk of shorting something out,older exposed core cpu's, notebooks, or sub zero(singlestage/multistage compressors, chilled loops, d-ice, ln2, etc).


----------



## kookooshortman55

Arctic Silver 5

http://www.arcticsilver.com/as5.htm


> Arctic Silver 5 was formulated to conduct heat, not electricity.
> (While much safer than electrically conductive silver and copper greases, Arctic Silver 5 should be kept away from electrical traces, pins, and leads. While it is not electrically conductive, the compound is very slightly capacitive and could potentially cause problems if it bridges two close-proximity electrical paths.)



Unless you're going to lather it all over the PCB, I wouldn't worry too much about it though.  I used AS5 on my GPU and it really improved my temps.  As long as you know what you're doing, you shouldn't have too much to worry about.


----------



## Shane

AS5..MX-2 or Tuniq TX-2

I think they are the best you can get


----------

